# trumark tapered bands



## plinko (Jul 7, 2013)

ive just bought some trumark red tapered tubes. i really like them, i was wondering if anyone has chronyed them? im using them with 8mm steel. does anyone else recommend them?


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

lots of people in the past have asked about how the rrt tubes do on a chrony, i dont know if anyone has bothered. far as i know, rubber bands have been chronied, theraband stuff has been chronied, but i cant remember any trumark bands ever getting chronied. i believe the suk arse daisy tubes have been . maybe someone on here will have the correct answer, or perhaps someone would like to take the time to chrony the trumark tubes.


----------



## plinko (Jul 7, 2013)

Imperial said:


> lots of people in the past have asked about how the rrt tubes do on a chrony, i dont know if anyone has bothered. far as i know, rubber bands have been chronied, theraband stuff has been chronied, but i cant remember any trumark bands ever getting chronied. i believe the suk arse daisy tubes have been . maybe someone on here will have the correct answer, or perhaps someone would like to take the time to chrony the trumark tubes.


ive put them on my black widow with a decent pouch ,nice light pull pretty zippy with 8mm steel , i like em.


----------

